# looking for a machete and a serious fixed blade knife



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

Earlier I bought a 14 inch Kerchaw kamp knife. I was cutting some bamboo and with the knife I was cutting the branches. After one day the edge of the blade was damaged. the shop tried to repair it as good as possible, but for sure, no more bamboo with it.
So now looking for a new machete. Here in Thailand I don't have too many options. Though the below they have here:
- Condor Golok machete
- Esee Lite Machete
- Gerber Gator

The Condor is really thick blade, so I think I will go for that. Any suggestions?

Also I am looking for a serious fixed blade:
So far I have seen:
Ka bar KB9
Ontario SP 5 bowie 
Esee 6
Condor Moonstalker 

Here I think I might go for the Ka Bar. What do you think?

Dirk


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I have an 18" Ontario machete, U.S. stamped along with an ESEE 5. 
I also have a Becker BK2, it's nice but head to head I like the ESEE 5 over the BK2.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

If you plan on doing a lot of cutting with it, do not get the heavy blade.
The US military found out during WW2 in the Pacific jungles, the men tired quickly from the weight..
Also the thickness reduced the cutting depth.
I have a WW2 machete, I used it to clear harwood brush on my property.
I found out that I was re-learning what our guys did, 50 years later.
I did have in my SHTF stores a dozen cheap machetes by a South American country called Tramontina.
The make and sell here in the US a lot of kitchen knives and other household items.. 
I pulled out the shorter of the two models I have and went to work.
They breezed right through the oak and maple saplings where the other stalled.
That was a decade and a half ago, I still use the two I pulled out (misplaced first for a time) of stores, have only sharpened them once or twice.
When I bought them, they came from the company, Cold Steel, a good knife maker. 

I just googled them, 18 and 24 inch are still available at about twice what I paid, they are going for around $16.00 US.
Also looked at Cold Steel site, they are not offered there, but again they are on line.
From what I understand most CS blades today are made in chinkland.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Agree a thick bladed machete will wear a person out quicker and is not nearly as efficient as a thinner bladed machete.

The Ontario 18" machete;
http://www.amazon.com/Ontario-6145-...id=1461948423&sr=8-1&keywords=ontario+machete


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

My favorite and longest owned knife is a SOG seal pup, it's aus8 steel. 
I also have an OKC aircrew survival knife which I prefer to a Ka bar because it's easier to wear.
I recently was a given a sog field pup too, it seems great but I have not actually used it much.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Condor makes a descent one.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I have the BK5 which is a long blade knife, not sure what to do with it other than cut a venison haunch into steaks. It works pretty well for that. I removed the powder coat and applied an vinegar patina to it. Came out nice. Of all the knives I have, my pocket knives gets the most use.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> If you plan on doing a lot of cutting with it, do not get the heavy blade.
> The US military found out during WW2 in the Pacific jungles, the men tired quickly from the weight..
> Also the thickness reduced the cutting depth.
> I have a WW2 machete, I used it to clear harwood brush on my property.
> ...


Cheaper Than Dirt carries the Cold Steel line - they also have the Ontario knife offerings you mentioned


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Cold steel makes a darned good one that is almost impossible to damage (lord knows my wife has tried many times). If it dulls, a quick touch with a stone or the bastard file and she's back in working form


----------



## Montana living (Mar 31, 2016)

I have a $5.00 one from Home Depot, had it for years, it likes to be tuned up once in a while with a File and fine sand paper and it still cuts almost anything but rocks, put a good edge on it and can almost shave with it. Never could see paying big Bucks for a Name,


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Hard to go wrong with Ka-Bar. I have the Gerber machete but I don't live in the jungle. It does what I need around here fine.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

The Ontario Machete is a good recommendation IMHO. However you will want to quickly remove the hard plastic handle as it is not very ergonomic.
I designed my own handle using bicycle tubing + ducktape to give it a sturdy yet cushioned handle for striking. Much more forgiving to the hand than that hard plastic ill shaped crap.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I have owned and used several , for chopping you need to have a thicker blade, in my experience the thin lighter blades are pron to metal fatigue quicker and will break, had two do that, I now have a SOG with a tanto end,it's 16 inches long, used it last year on our winter backpacking trip, it attached easily to my pack, was easy to carry and worked well.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

rstanek said:


> I have owned and used several , for chopping you need to have a thicker blade, in my experience the thin lighter blades are pron to metal fatigue quicker and will break, had two do that, I now have a SOG with a tanto end,it's 16 inches long, used it last year on our winter backpacking trip, it attached easily to my pack, was easy to carry and worked well.


I and history will have to disagree with you on the blade thickness.
As stated, I started with a thick USGI blade, quickly went to a thinner one.
I have cleared over 2 acres with them, working eight hours a day, not just a quick chop job.
Neither have broken in 15+ years of use, they are not cheap chinese junk steel.
They are produced by Tramontina in Brazil primarily for use in the Amazon jungles.

That is what Dirk has to deal with, jungle rainforest, he does not live here in this country.

The machete I spoke of, that I own is very well made for the price, unlike others I have handled these have a ground tapered blade thickness for balance.
Mine have a solid molded handle with no seams or part lines to abrade the hands, did not see that on the online ones, then I did not do an extended search.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

I've used Tramontina & Imacasa in South America, but I'd take the Ontario if I had to return to Thailand. When it comes to the thicker (larger diameter) bamboo, of Southeast Asia, the USGI Ontario 18 is far more efficient. 
Since Dirk hasn't told us what the purpose is for a "serious fixed blade" I can't really make an honest recommendation.


----------



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

Did some more checking here. They don't have all what they show here on the website. So, Monday will drop by 2 of the shops and see what they actually have. Didn't know that bamboo is so hard. Much harder than regular wood. Normally I use it here for my land that is a little more than one hectare. But as I don't come there that frequently, there is always a lot to clear. 
Still hope I can find something more durable than my Kershaw 14 inch camp knife. I think I will go for the Condor Golok. Hope that will last longer. So the Machete is in that case covered. Maybe also a big fixed blade from Condor.

Would like to have a Ka Bar but I believe they don't have that (even though they show it here in the shop on the website).


----------



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

The purpose for the fix blade is just to have a smaller blade than the Machete and a bigger blade than my ZT folder. The Machete I will not carry around all the time. Only when I have a job to do with it. But the big fixed blade, I expect to carry it most of the time. It should just withstand everything and do all kind of things. No special purpose (Kind of EDC but on my mini farm)


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

For a no special purpose or do everything large fixed blade, I'd ensure that it has (Hand-guards) Quillons. They are a bit of a hassle if you intend to do fine woodcraft, but you already have the ZT folder for that type of whittling. So any well made large Bowie with a quillon should work well. JMHO.

Still use the Ontario 18 USGI while clearing bamboo in Florida's Mangroves, Swampland, etc. (just used it this mourning) Still the best I've found for heavy bamboo.


----------



## Rabies (Jun 22, 2016)

You need to know your environment and what you'll be cutting with your machete.
Light thin blades are for grass, weeds and the like foliage. They swing fast and cut fast, but suck on heavy vines and branches. This is what a heavy thick blade machete is for! They swing slower and impact with more authority. They are for a chopping and cutting type environment. They do work on grass and weeds but have a tendency to break the grass rather than cut it. 
Saplings, heavy brush, vines bushes even trees then you need a heavy machete like the Ontario, nothing is better for the job! 
But light yard work for tall grass and weeds........no go with a light weight thin blade that swings fast, but it will get destroyed and bend if it's used on heavy brush.

Heavy blades like the Ontario are not meant to swing fast, they are mentioned to swing hard, thin blades are not meant to swing hard, but are mentioned to swing fast.

I hope that makes sence


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Mine is made by Imacasa in El Salvador. Good for cutting tall grass and light brush. I have a woodsman pal for heavy chopping and vines.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Your in Thailand and don't know what a good machete or knife looks like.------wow, all I got, sorry.


----------



## Crazy Chris (Sep 24, 2016)

I have a Gerber gator strapped on the side of my bag , and as for a fixed blade I have the big rock camp Gerber . It's tough alright . I stand by Gerber. I would consider it. Easy to draw it as well.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Esee 5 for a serious fixed blade. It's excellent.


----------

